# Book Review - The Rise of The Vulcans, Bush`s War Cabinet by James Mann



## 54/102 CEF (15 Mar 2006)

Here`s a book review which helps explain the long view of how the Iraqi Government met its end in 2003.

http://www.donlowconcrete.com/CDAC/Vulcans.htm

What you read on CNN is nothing like the James Bond world of Donald Rumsfeld.

All should check out MOGGY`s War - the 1941 Brit German battle - German Airforce had bombers in Mosul - see http://mogggy.org/iraq/iraq.htm

Aircraft fans will enjoy the screen shots at the bottom of this page http://mogggy.org/iraq/iraq.htm


----------

